# Easy Day Out from New York



## summerflood (Oct 15, 2006)

Here I am in New York for a few weeks and I'm thinking about how nice a daytrip out of the city might be. Basic requirements:
1) Easily accessible by train and the rail station not too far from the town centre.
2) Seaside.
3) Somewhere with 'trad' appeal.

Google suggests that Westport might fit the bill, but advice from someone with actual experience of the area would be very welcome. Thanks.


----------



## Hobson (Mar 13, 2007)

Either Southampton or East Hampton, NY.


----------



## DukeGrad (Dec 28, 2003)

*Hamptons?*

Summerflood,

Get on the subway and go to Brooklyn. Go to Coney Island! Advoid the Hamptons.

Actually, take a trip up to the Albany area. Enjoy the adirondacks! This is what NY is about my friend.
Learn NY first, before you lose your mind in the city! 
My advice. Go to other areas. Mystic Seaport in Conn. Newport in RI as well.
Take a trip to Princeton while there, and go to Nic and Norman Hiltons place, get a Norman Hilton suit!
Go to Bergdorf and Goodman, get a Rubinacci tie.
There is too much to do in the city my friend, you will enjoy this, but look outside the city.
Upstate NY has a lot to offer, outside of the city. 
WestPoint is a nice visit, lot of history. You can get to by train.
Have a meal at the Hotel Thayer while there.
The upper Hudson is gorgeous.
Just want you to know this.
Start with Brooklyn, and Coney Island, very trad!!!

Enjoy


----------



## cowboyjack (May 18, 2008)

Westport and Madison CT are both nice and you can easily walk to the shore from Metro North as I recall.

The Jersey shore is also accessible from Penn Station.

Coney Island is definitely worth a visit. I'm sure you have walked across the Brooklyn Bridge and strolled along the waterfront there? Don't miss the Macy fireworks on July 4th.

Depending on your level of outdoorsy-ness, the Staten Island Ferry, the Tour of the Statue of Liberty and a kayak tour round the Island of Manhattan all offered me wonderful exposure to the waterlife of NYC itself.


----------



## Acacian (Jul 10, 2007)

No seaside involved, but I'll second Princeton, NJ, which you can get to via the train out of Penn Station. The architecture at the university is stunning and they have some great restaurants and a very nice, trad brewpub, a great art museum, and some good shopping (as noted above).

The Adirondacks are nice, but not really a day trip per se. Saratoga Springs, NY (on the southern tip of the Adirondacks) is great, but due to the Amtrak schedule (this train also runs out of Penn Station), an overnight stay would be necessary.

Coney Island is quite the place, and this weekend is the annual Mermaid Parade, which is a fascinating freakshow, but the total opposite of "trad".


----------



## rgrossicone (Jan 27, 2008)

cowboyjack said:


> Depending on your level of outdoorsy-ness, the Staten Island Ferry, quote]
> 
> But good god man, be sure to get off the boat only at the Manhattan dock!


----------



## jimbob (Jun 24, 2006)

*easy day in NY*

I second a trip to Newport, RI. Having lived there for 17 years I can say there aren't too many places as beautiful in the summer and fall.


----------

